# la alfoquia secondary school



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi to all!!! We will be moving to the area a little bit later this year. We have a 12 year old son. Does anybody have any experience of the secondary school in la alfoquia? Look forward to receiving some feedback. Sandra


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sandraandjosh said:


> Hi to all!!! We will be moving to the area a little bit later this year. We have a 12 year old son. Does anybody have any experience of the secondary school in la alfoquia? Look forward to receiving some feedback. Sandra


Is that a state school? If so, does your son already speak fluent Spanish? 

If not, then I would suggest looking at international/british schools instead.


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your comments. He is taking Spanish lessons now. I would prefer him to go to the state school cos I want him to integrate and make friends locally. Do you know the school?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

I should have welcomed you to the forum earlier - sorry and welcome.

No, I don't know the school.

My point was that it is a commonly held view on this and other forums that 12 is too late to enter a Spanish state school unless the child has a good grasp of Spanish.

My eldest was 10 when he started at a state school and he knew NO Spanish at all. Yes, he struggled, but was not held back at all and is just completing the final year of bachi (upper sixth).


I really would urge you to reconsider your choice. I think he will really struggle in secondary education with, what will be, very little Spanish.


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 


Difficult to say really I think as i believe alot depends on your sons capabilities, I went to spanish state school when i was 9, repeated a year because of the language and then made that year up as I liked school and learnt the language in a year, a friend of mine who was 8 at the time, repeated 3 times.So I think each family is most likely different!


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you for your welcomes!!! Most appreciated as are your comments. Does anybody know what would be the closest international school to alfoquia? Also any ideas on fees? Are there any kids out there who would like to communicate with my son? Sandra


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, does anybody know the closest secondary schools to tijola? Both state and private. Thanks, sandra


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I see you have suddenly changed from Spain to moving to the illegal North of Cyprus Strange


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

We were undecided between Spain and trnc, but with our friends offer of his villa Cyprus has won out. A 4 bedroom villa with private pool for £300 per month I don't think we'll find anything like that in Spain! !! Also, our 12 year old son prefers Cyprus. We won't be buying out there so we're not risking money on property which could potentially be taken back.


----------

